# November Photo Comp. -- 'All in the Detail'



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello! The new competition theme for November is "*All in the Detail*".

Think intricacy! Think the tiny little bits that make something special. Maybe they're the things you have to get up close to see, or maybe they're the just the things that you have to seek out and would otherwise miss. It doesn't have to be still life; it can be people, movement, anything - as long as it's related to the theme. You should be able to find all kinds of possibilities as long as you take the time to look around, which is what this is all about.

If you're lacking any inspiration whatsoever, here's some ideas I've pulled out of the archive (not entries... yet!) - they're not perfect examples and I'm sure you can do something much stronger...

Institut du Monde Arabe (architecture)
Cheeky Cat (urban art)
At The Park (a scene)
Bonsai! (a tiny bit of nature)

...so get out there and start snapping!

Ye Olde Rules:

 Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.

 Post up the link, not the picture.

 All entries must be in by the last day of November.

 Only use pictures you photographed yourself.

 If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.

 Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.

 Voting starts on 1st December and ends on 3rd December. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Votes/comments/contributions from all urbanites welcome!

05/11/05: Thanks to hiccup, thumbnails are now up!


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 4, 2005)

Quick work.

Here's one:

red cars


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 4, 2005)

stuff at home is an easy target - will have to work harder for the others

First entry

family


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

First entry


Nothing to see here


----------



## jodal (Nov 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Hello! The new competition theme for November is "*All in the Detail*".


 Great theme, I might enter this one.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2005)

^ is that with your new D50 ?

119.29 KB


----------



## jodal (Nov 4, 2005)

Nope, just used the keyboard.


----------



## Jangla (Nov 4, 2005)

First photo comp entry ever:

Eye Spy

By way of explanation, I had thought the fences were simply complex and attractive rope work - in fact they were a way of counting everything from births and deaths to the number of cattle a community had.  Beautiful and useful  

Taken on a cheap olympus didital and hasn't been altered at all.

[Edit - just remembered it has been altered; I shrunk it to minimise the file sizes on my web site but there's been no cropping or anything else.]


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> First photo comp entry ever:
> 
> Eye Spy


Is that at the Eden Project?


----------



## Jangla (Nov 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Is that at the Eden Project?


'tis indeed.


----------



## exosculate (Nov 4, 2005)

Excellent theme - I like this one alot.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> First photo comp entry ever:
> 
> Eye Spy



I like it.


----------



## Jangla (Nov 4, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> I like it.


Then remember to vote!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> 'tis indeed.


I have one from there of the same thing but made out of metal; I'll fish it out later


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

1] weeds vs bricks


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Dinner 
2. Unamed as yet !


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 1. Dinner
> 2. Unamed as yet !



I like the wormscasts one, its very sci fi


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ^ is that with your new D50 ?
> 
> 119.29 KB




It is, I like it alot.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2005)

cool theme 

first entry - little tree taken in wales.

and second - tracing paper flutterby


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 4, 2005)

excellent theme -

first one:  Fluffy the feral cat


----------



## Jangla (Nov 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> 1] weeds vs bricks


Stunning.


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Stunning.



Cheers, fella.

edit to add:
(its a round chimney IIRC - the curvuture is not from the lens)


----------



## Jangla (Nov 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Cheers, fella.
> 
> edit to add:
> (its a round chimney IIRC - the curvuture is not from the lens)


It's the colours and the range of textures in there that do it for me.  Beautiful.  What time of day was it taken?


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2005)

Great theme - I have too many photos for it though 

Start with this one I think:

The hollow tree (link is to large version on Pbase, but view it at original to see it in it's full, gnarly glory).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's my first entry to help get things rolling: lych gate 

Hocus


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> It's the colours and the range of textures in there that do it for me.  Beautiful.  What time of day was it taken?



I took it on my lunch break on a sunny day in August, down in HM Naval Base, Portsmouth.


----------



## girasol (Nov 4, 2005)

First Entry

Need to go out and about and take some more, that one was taken in 1996 and I scanned recently...

Don't quite know why, but it seems to fit the theme...


----------



## girasol (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's my Second Entry, taken at the Tate Modern a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2005)

> Iemanja First Entry


lol


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> lol



lol


----------



## girasol (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you laughing at the photo or at the fact that I've called my entry _first entry_?

Please explain, for I feel paranoid today!


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

I am laughing at D1's choice quote, but I am also laughing because I am not sure if it is intentional... which I find funny its self!


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

Entry No. 2


Frostedsun 


Cropped and levels tweaked.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 4, 2005)

blimey thats BIG - but a cool pic


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry, they are all big at the mo'

Still getng used to the new setup.


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Entry No. 2
> 
> 
> Frostedsun
> ...





You twunt! 

I took a photo earlier of droplets of rain on the window, with the sun shining through.

Oh well, back the camera.

(Just resize it in photoshop @ 72 dpi ; )


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

Ta for the tip 


 

Oh and sorry


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd love to enter this one as I have some ideas, but alas no computer to hook my film scanner up to


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> You twunt!
> 
> I took a photo earlier of droplets of rain on the window, with the sun shining through.
> 
> ...



You should post it anyway (maybe not as an entry 'cause I have no doubts that it will be better than mine)


----------



## alef (Nov 4, 2005)

This entry was taken in New Orleans, long before the recent catastrophe:
Mardi Gras crowd


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> You should post it anyway (maybe not as an entry 'cause I have no doubts that it will be better than mine)



n how do you know that?
Just because you dunno how to resize it doesn't mean you can't take a better photo, dude


----------



## jodal (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I said I'd enter this competition so, here goes:

Nailed


----------



## exleper (Nov 5, 2005)

Not sure if this fits the criteria, but anyway:

Full Moon


----------



## mauvais (Nov 5, 2005)

OK, here's my first entry, taken last night:

November Flowers

No Photoshoppery this time bar a teensy bit of sharpening.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> November Flowers


Nice photo - one of my favourites so far.


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 5, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> OK, here's my first entry, taken last night:
> 
> November Flowers
> 
> No Photoshoppery this time bar a teensy bit of sharpening.



that's a cool picture, very beautiful.


----------



## Random One (Nov 5, 2005)

Here's my first entry:

 Eiffel Tower


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 5, 2005)

there's some excellent pics so far, I can already see that voting is going to be very difficult again this month.

I'm just going to look through my pics, there's a couple I can think of already... I think it might be hard chosing


----------



## jodal (Nov 5, 2005)

Silent Egypt This is my second entry.

No photoshopping.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 5, 2005)

my first entry light on the deck


----------



## wiskey (Nov 5, 2005)

blimey i've got an almost identical picture somewhere - thats a great shot


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 5, 2005)

one of the first I took with my camera - cheers wiskey


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2005)

The thumbnails are now up.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks hiccup


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 5, 2005)

nice one hiccup 

that looks really good already


----------



## alef (Nov 5, 2005)

Second entry:
Supermarket spikes 

(Photoshop cropped and straightened, levels tweaked, sharpened)


----------



## alef (Nov 5, 2005)

Final entry:
Eye 

(Heavily cropped, levels adjusted)


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 5, 2005)

*1st e ntry*

This is a close up of a painting:

Casablanca


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 5, 2005)

Tank Girl,

Hope you don't mind, but I took a look at some of your other stuff on Pbase. There's some really good stuff in there but you *must* enter "Gerbera" here. Fantastic shot.


----------



## blackadder (Nov 5, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Second entry:
> Supermarket spikes
> 
> (Photoshop cropped and straightened, levels tweaked, sharpened)



Fantastic pic, fits the theme as I understand it, perfectly. I have never noticed spikes on the signs before, I will look more closer next time I pass sainsburys.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 5, 2005)

*Second entry*

Spikey Field


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 5, 2005)

second entry scrapping the ceiling 

this is how I spent today, diy with a hangover   
jaysus I hate the detail, 'leave it, it's grand I'd say', my flatmates were having none of it......


----------



## mauvais (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been and taken a load more, and can't decide what to enter for my second. I think I'll go with this:

From The Fire

I'll put together a proper gallery of all the other shots I've taken in the past two days soon!

I'm really pleased with how this theme is turning out; some excellent entries that are the very embodiment of what I had in mind. Lovely work - keep it going!


----------



## alef (Nov 6, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Fantastic pic, fits the theme as I understand it, perfectly. I have never noticed spikes on the signs before, I will look more closer next time I pass sainsburys.


Cheers. This is from the Sainsbury's in Angel, north London. Since taking it I have tended to notice the anti-pigeon spikes all over, especially get them in train stations.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairy Neck - taken at Brockwell Park and

A Sticky Situation - taken at Kew.


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 6, 2005)

Second entry:

Religious, London


----------



## mauvais (Nov 6, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Second entry:
> 
> Religious, London


Heh, I like that purely because when I associate it with the phrase "all in the detail" I imagine them to be doing the last checks on some fiendish plan  

The dude on the left is about as Bond-villainesque as a priest/vicar can be!


----------



## Derian (Nov 6, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Second entry:
> 
> Religious, London



Oooh I like that! And the one on the right looks as though he's on his mobile calling a higher power


----------



## hiccup (Nov 6, 2005)

1) I Just Gotta Be Me


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 6, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) I Just Gotta Be Me



Superb. How did you do that?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 6, 2005)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Superb. How did you do that?



I didn't do anything, just noticed the purple flower, pointed, clicked. Took it in Boston Manor Park in Hanwell in August.


----------



## alef (Nov 6, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I didn't do anything, just noticed the purple flower, pointed, clicked. Took it in Boston Manor Park in Hanwell in August.


It's a funny issue that images can look false when they're real, at first glance I assumed the flower had been photoshopped. Sometimes a portrait taken with a flash can leave the background overly dark and create a fake look. Suppose it's a healthy thing that we now tend to be suspicious and not take all photos at face value.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah I thought they'd been superimposed too but on close inspection they obviously haven't. Great shot; it's not just a different flower but it's also emerged and grown higher. Perfect title.


----------



## franklin1777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok here are my three. All nature stuff. Good theme and some really good photos so far.

1. Berryberry 
Cropped slightly.

2. Two heads are better than one. 

3. Field Studies in Symmetry 
Cropped.


----------



## Firky (Nov 6, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) I Just Gotta Be Me



Goodtitle


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2005)

Jacko's chimp


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 6, 2005)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Tank Girl,
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but I took a look at some of your other stuff on Pbase. There's some really good stuff in there but you *must* enter "Gerbera" here. Fantastic shot.


I don't mind at all, cheers Spymaster 

my second entry

gerbera


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 6, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Jacko's chimp


ace


----------



## Fingers (Nov 7, 2005)

Night Fishing in Brazil
http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/Brazil/florinopolis/Brazil-0018.jpg

Railway Arches Herne Hill
http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/otherstuff/otherphotos/dnaparty/22222.JPG

Eiffel Tower Paris
http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/otherstuff/otherphotos/paris/paris0007.JPG

All 100% natural, no photoshopery jiggery pokery


----------



## jodal (Nov 7, 2005)

"Night Fishing in Brazil" is


----------



## elliot (Nov 7, 2005)

maybz a bit obvious, but drips


----------



## mauvais (Nov 7, 2005)

elliot said:
			
		

> maybz a bit obvious, but drips


Ace! That's weird; how did you do it or what is it? I like how whatever they're dripping from isn't in focus. Top shot.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2005)

elliot said:
			
		

> maybz a bit obvious, but drips



Nice.


----------



## elliot (Nov 7, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Ace! That's weird; how did you do it or what is it? I like how whatever they're dripping from isn't in focus. Top shot.



ta 

they're from the bottom of an open window on my mate's narrow boat.. so the bit at the bottom is the reflection of the sky in the canal

e


----------



## stroober (Nov 7, 2005)

ere's me first one

Malta fort shutter


----------



## stroober (Nov 7, 2005)

elliot said:
			
		

> maybz a bit obvious, but drips



Like it!


----------



## nightowl (Nov 7, 2005)

here goes nothing with my first ever entry. three cloudy pics from roath park in cardiff. sometimes we don't take the time to just lie back and appreciate clouds drifting by. i guess that's the 'detail' bit of the competition theme

http://nightowlsplace.fotopic.net/p22514252.html

http://nightowlsplace.fotopic.net/p22514199.html

http://nightowlsplace.fotopic.net/p22514240.html


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2005)

2] weeping winter


----------



## strung out (Nov 7, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> here goes nothing with my first ever entry. three cloudy pics from roath park in cardiff. sometimes we don't take the time to just lie back and appreciate clouds drifting by. i guess that's the 'detail' bit of the competition theme
> 
> http://nightowlsplace.fotopic.net/p22514252.html
> 
> ...



That first one is fantastic


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 7, 2005)

My first

Hairy Rainbow 

KoD


----------



## zcat (Nov 7, 2005)

*Does this count?*

ok so ive got some pics that im putting up. They are not photos as I dont have a macro lens and couldnt put one on my camera if I did, the first 2 are scans do they count ? if not ill put up somthing else but I'll let you lot decide if they can be used, I could have said they were photos and you lot would be none the wiser but i'm honest like that  
The last one is an actual photo so its definitly in 
This is my first ever entry 
1 dried/pressed rose 1  this has been cropped in photoshop
2 dried/pressed rose 2  this has been cropped in photoshop
3 round metal thingy 
All resized to 800x600 to make em web friendly

So what do y'all think can I enter the first two?


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 7, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> They are not photos as I dont have a macro lens and couldnt put one on my camera if I did, the first 2 are scans do they count?



Eh? What do you mean "They are not photos"


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 7, 2005)

I am going to put my head above the parapet and say that *yes *these count as photographs.

Hocus


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Eh? What do you mean "They are not photos"



I think s/he's scanned a pressed rose.

Nice as they are, I'd say Zcat, get your camera out and take some _photographs_!


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Eh? What do you mean "They are not photos"



scanned in a rose.

i'm quite happy to let you enter them.


----------



## Jangla (Nov 7, 2005)

second entry: stop and stair 

Again, untouched, uncropped...largely coz I wouldn't really know how


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2005)

3] You are Beautiful


----------



## mauvais (Nov 7, 2005)

Not for me to decide (alone), but I think those scans count. It's just that you used a rather unusual sort of camera!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

does this count then? a_tear


----------



## Jangla (Nov 7, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> 3] You are Beautiful


oooooooo - niiiiiiiice


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> second entry: stop and stair


Really like this one - looks like an ammonite.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2005)

Had a very slow day at work, so had a chance to look through my photos... here's the first that I think fits with the theme: 

1) Palm (slightly cropped, nothing else)


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 8, 2005)

Numbers 2 & 3

Ooooooooooo me eyes!! 

Come in if you dare!! 

KoD


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2005)

KeeperofDragons said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooo me eyes!!


Like this one - what is that?


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 8, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Like this one - what is that?



It's cladding on a building

KoD


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## chooch (Nov 8, 2005)

One

Rough old film and my canon a1. 
Contrast boost and some extensive cropping.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2005)

chooch said:
			
		

> One
> 
> Rough old film and my canon a1.
> Contrast boost and some extensive cropping.



Cool!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2005)

Blimey. It's only the 9th and there's been 57 entries already.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2005)

Make that 58:

Entry 2: Chives


----------



## foamy (Nov 9, 2005)

there are some beautiful pictures here, i really love the droplets

...l will try and enter something at the weekend

squelch - that looks like a painting


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 9, 2005)

My three entries:

1. Worn Shoe blues (cropped with b&w conversion)

2. Bottom of the Drum (cropped with b&w conversion)

3. Weathered Wood (b&w conversion)


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 9, 2005)

Second entry

Seagull  - no touching up or anything..........


----------



## Dubber Dan (Nov 10, 2005)

My first entry taken a few months back with my Spony Ericsson K750 phone

leaves


----------



## indicate (Nov 10, 2005)

1.  Sakura


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> squelch - that looks like a painting



Digi_Seccession,,,innit?  ,,,,I luuuuuuuuuuuurve a bit o touchin' up meh!


----------



## zcat (Nov 10, 2005)

wow these are fantastic offerings and an amazing difference its gonna be hard to decide on what to vote for    
and loads of insperation to seek out photos ive taken in the past and scan them in in case i can submit them for other photo comps    trouble is i got sooo many in boxes   
I was wondering what type of drum it was untill I realised it was a washing machine ......doh.

[off to rummage in old photo boxes]


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2005)

3rd   Goblin   
bit to bleach out.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is my first entry this month - The Devil is in the Detail - No photoshop tricky.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2005)

@ me self doubt   er Go with Gobin then.

thanks


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2005)

I've no problem with it if noone else objects, but you're best asking hiccup as they'll need to change the thumbnails  

Edit: ah, it's presumably not in there yet, so no trouble

Edit again: tell you what though, I prefer Goblin


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 3rd   Goblin
> bit to bleach out.



Christ you must of been stoned


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

dryad


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> dryad



i aint no woodland fairy


----------



## chooch (Nov 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Cool!


Ta.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here are my entries. Appreciate the fact that I lugged my £420 film scanner (which I have sold on ebay cos I am so desperate for money, but for which I havent recieved payment yet, hence me using it right now) in my backpack, risking its damage, riding in the cold for miles to a uni that I don't go to, on my bicycle which has a buckled wheel and 3 spokes missing, to post these pictures for you people. Ya bastards. Also appreciate that these shitty, low-ram computers (in the psychology department) do not have photoshop so I cannot clone the dust specks out, and appreciate that my scanner accepts a strip of film no more than 6 frames long. I don't have any scissors. My film is cut into strips of eight. Guess what I did with a drawing pin today  

PICTURE ONE 
PICTURE TWO
PICTURE THREE 

These are old pics I took ages ago. I would like to take some new pics especially for this comp as I have loads of good ideas for 'detail' but I simply do not have the time or money to get more film developed then lug my scanner all the way to some far away computer again... so there ya go.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2005)

If it's any consolation, it was worth it


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 10, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation, it was worth it


Thanks man

I'm not that keen on the red flower, composition-wise it looks wrong to me.

I love the purple flower though, I almost gizzed all over it & I'm gonna have a 24" by 36" print of it (both flowers shot with the 100mm macro lens, purple one w/flash on provia 100, should have used velvia though)

The sunrise shot I gone out when it was still dark (I think it was this time last year) to do some landscapes & shot the pic about 6:30am when the light was pukka... i miss those days    I remember it like it was yesterday, I still lived with my mum n dad, I had not slept all night cos I had been up on my lovely iBook (RIP), spent all night on Urban cos I couldn't sleep... those were the days

In fact.. I remember the reason I shot them flowers is cos I was gonna submit stuff to a picture agency that specialized in selling pictures of...


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> i aint no woodland fairy



What sort of fairy are you then?


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2005)

bumboclot


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> Here are my entries. Appreciate the fact that I lugged my £420 film scanner (which I have sold on ebay cos I am so desperate for money, but for which I havent recieved payment yet, hence me using it right now) in my backpack, risking its damage, riding in the cold for miles to a uni that I don't go to, on my bicycle which has a buckled wheel and 3 spokes missing, to post these pictures for you people. Ya bastards. Also appreciate that these shitty, low-ram computers (in the psychology department) do not have photoshop so I cannot clone the dust specks out, and appreciate that my scanner accepts a strip of film no more than 6 frames long. I don't have any scissors. My film is cut into strips of eight. Guess what I did with a drawing pin today
> 
> PICTURE ONE
> PICTURE TWO
> ...




theyre sweet man, getya self a fucking digital! ya dafty

(like the top one mucho)


----------



## chriswill (Nov 11, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> Here are my entries. Appreciate the fact that I lugged my £420 film scanner (which I have sold on ebay cos I am so desperate for money, but for which I havent recieved payment yet, hence me using it right now) in my backpack, risking its damage, riding in the cold for miles to a uni that I don't go to, on my bicycle which has a buckled wheel and 3 spokes missing, to post these pictures for you people. Ya bastards. Also appreciate that these shitty, low-ram computers (in the psychology department) do not have photoshop so I cannot clone the dust specks out, and appreciate that my scanner accepts a strip of film no more than 6 frames long. I don't have any scissors. My film is cut into strips of eight. Guess what I did with a drawing pin today
> 
> PICTURE ONE
> PICTURE TWO
> ...




Picture one does it for me,

Its just a great shot, worth the hastle (well for me anyway).


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 11, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> Here are my entries. Appreciate the fact that I lugged my £420 film scanner (which I have sold on ebay cos I am so desperate for money, but for which I havent recieved payment yet, hence me using it right now) in my backpack, risking its damage, riding in the cold for miles to a uni that I don't go to, on my bicycle which has a buckled wheel and 3 spokes missing, to post these pictures for you people. Ya bastards. Also appreciate that these shitty, low-ram computers (in the psychology department) do not have photoshop so I cannot clone the dust specks out, and appreciate that my scanner accepts a strip of film no more than 6 frames long. I don't have any scissors. My film is cut into strips of eight. Guess what I did with a drawing pin today
> 
> PICTURE ONE
> PICTURE TWO
> ...




I'm not usually a fan of close up stuff like this but picture 2 is just outstanding.


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2005)

Is to too late to change my entry?

I'd like to change weeping winter to this: conflict.

Don't worry if it is too much hassle 

TIA


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2005)

Waaaa, I don't know   

Ask Hiccup!


----------



## chriswill (Nov 11, 2005)

I like  Sam


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Is to too late to change my entry?
> 
> I'd like to change weeping winter to this: conflict.
> 
> ...



Aye, no worries. 


Ya bumboclot. Or, more correctly, bumbaclaaart.


----------



## Derian (Nov 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Is to too late to change my entry?
> 
> I'd like to change weeping winter to this: conflict.
> 
> ...



RIP weeping winter. My favourite entry to date


----------



## Dubber Dan (Nov 11, 2005)

My 2nd entry - Cream tea


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2005)

Dubber Dan said:
			
		

> My 2nd entry - Cream tea


yum


----------



## DJ Bigga (Nov 11, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> RIP weeping winter. My favourite entry to date


That's amazing!


----------



## Random One (Nov 11, 2005)

2nd entry:

Golden Temple Entrance


----------



## marts69 (Nov 11, 2005)

Bit new to this but here goes.

1-Fire 

2- Lamp 

3- Tree 


Marts...


----------



## Random One (Nov 11, 2005)

marts69 said:
			
		

> Bit new to this but here goes.
> 
> 1-Fire
> 
> ...


 Fire is really cool!


----------



## Derian (Nov 11, 2005)

marts69 said:
			
		

> Bit new to this but here goes.
> 
> 1-Fire
> 
> ...



I like all three but especially like Tree   

*am I hung up on trees or am I still mourning weeping winter?*


----------



## marts69 (Nov 11, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> I like all three but especially like Tree
> 
> *am I hung up on trees or am I still mourning weeping winter?*





Thanks very much.

Marts...


----------



## marts69 (Nov 11, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> Fire is really cool!




Cheers mate.


Marts...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 11, 2005)

marts69
1 - Fire   flame same size top and bottom 
2- Lamp


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> marts69
> 1 - Fire   flame same size top and bottom


Think it's a reflection.
V.cool


----------



## marts69 (Nov 11, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Think it's a reflection.
> V.cool




It is it had a sort of marble slab in front of it.


Marts...


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2005)

My one and only entry

Caterpillar


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 12, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> Fire is really cool!


   That statement is almost as good as the time when I was at a poetry reading in the '70s and someone asked my "Do you dig Graves"

Meanwhile here is my second entry:- A Bit Prickly - ouch! 

Hocus Eye


----------



## Firky (Nov 12, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Aye, no worries.
> 
> 
> Ya bumboclot. Or, more correctly, bumbaclaaart.



Cheors man


----------



## hiccup (Nov 12, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Cheors man



No weorries


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh why not. I'm not much of a photographer, but I grew the rose too. 

Taken earlier today. 

Felicia - moist and glowing

edited to add: cropped and turned into jpg using Bibble, but no other processing. Edited again 'cos I broke the link moving stuff about.


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 13, 2005)

The last few subjects i've not had anything to submit, now i've got hundreds to choose from, so anyway here's one....


tiger beetle



Cropped and photographed in mid wales earlier in the year.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> My one and only entry
> 
> Caterpillar



Hairy Hubert


----------



## Donkey_Oatey (Nov 13, 2005)

First entry ever.


A Load of Pollocks


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 13, 2005)

Donkey_Oatey said:
			
		

> A Load of Pollocks


Wow!


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 13, 2005)

ill-informed said:
			
		

> Wow!



that's what I was thinking as I was looking at the painting.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2005)

That is two entires of other people's artwork...

hhmm.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought that too, that's where the impact comes from, the original artwork.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> That is two entires of other people's artwork...






			
				lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I thought that too, that's where the impact comes from, the original artwork.


I agree with you both, but would that extend to say photos of graffiti/street art as well?


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 14, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I agree with you both, but would that extend to say photos of graffiti/street art as well?


i would


----------



## Jangla (Nov 14, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I agree with you both, but would that extend to say photos of graffiti/street art as well?


Depends if the photo itself adds anything.  If not then you're just making a repro of someone elses work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Depends if the photo itself adds anything.


That makes sense - never really thought about it properly before - but like you said it is someone else's art and not your own. 
(my brain's not working full speed today!)


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I agree with you both, but would that extend to say photos of graffiti/street art as well?



Yep, I would.


----------



## Jangla (Nov 14, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That makes sense - never really thought about it properly before - but like you said it is someone else's art and not your own.
> (my brain's not working full speed today!)


Exaclty.  I mean, if you take it up close or from a bizarre angle then you're actually doing something with your subject and creating a different piece of media from it.  if you take the shot exactly as it was created, you've done nothing.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Exaclty.  I mean, if you take it up close or from a bizarre angle then you're actually doing something with your subject and creating a different piece of media from it.  if you take the shot exactly as it was created, you've done nothing.



Nah, because the main subject is the artwork, if you add other elements around it - then maybe. 

Two examples we have in this entry carry such impact because it is another artists' work, however the Pollock one does have a lass looking intensively at the painting, so I'm more at ease with that shot, in letting it go - even though the visual impact and main focus is Pollock.

I wouldn't enter this shot because all I did was take a photo of someone elses' work, at a funk angle with a little bit of oversaturation.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> the Pollock one does have a lass looking intensively at the painting, so I'm more at ease with that shot, in letting it go - even though the visual impact and main focus is Pollock.


I though that too, the fact that she's looking at the detail in the painting ~ All in The Detail...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 14, 2005)

just looking at thumbnails page,
going to be hard to pick only three.

RAR that nice Berryberry - franklin1777


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought that that pollock photo was a huge improvement on the painting itself and fits the theme. And it's perfectly ok to photograph what you like, imo.


----------



## franklin1777 (Nov 14, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> just looking at thumbnails page,
> going to be hard to pick only three.
> 
> RAR that nice Berryberry - franklin1777



  Cheers bud


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 14, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> just looking at thumbnails page,
> going to be hard to pick only three.


i'll make it easy for you, just pick all mine


----------



## chriswill (Nov 14, 2005)

Third and final entry


Odd Man Out

Nowt but a slight crop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2005)

my 2nd entry:
2) Yellow Tree (cropped and straightened)


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> my 2nd entry:
> 2) Yellow Tree (cropped and straightened)



Plagiarism!


----------



## snadge (Nov 15, 2005)

well I'm sorry I missed  the last three, gonna do a couple of pics over the next couple of days


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Plagiarism!


Was umming and ahhing for ages after I saw yours - but not got many others that fit the theme  
(yours is far better anyway - in focus for a start!  )


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 16, 2005)

My final entry for the month

a door, bin and bag


----------



## skydancer (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's my first entry - Dragonfly 

And my second - mirrored (I know this has been entered before but it really fits this theme also, so here it is again)


----------



## Dubber Dan (Nov 16, 2005)

My last entry this month London detail


----------



## Firky (Nov 17, 2005)

sky and dubber = the same?


----------



## snadge (Nov 17, 2005)

myfirst entry
my second entry


----------



## Dubber Dan (Nov 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> sky and dubber = the same?


Take a bit of time to check out the rest of our site for your answer


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 17, 2005)

My First entry 
http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/30700188 

Just a little colour flush added with photoshop to accentuate the natural detail


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 17, 2005)

can I just ask how you do that theing where you keep the link put put new text on it?

I want to do it too


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2005)

{URL=http://www.yadda.com}yadda{/URL}

replace {} with []

gives you  yadda

Use this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon in the reply control panel


----------



## Derian (Nov 17, 2005)

I've been trying to work out how to do that for ages. Thanks for asking Louloubelle - and for the answer Addy


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 17, 2005)

Dubber Dan said:
			
		

> Take a bit of time to check out the rest of our site for your answer



he's a bit of a slow_bwoi.  ,,must admit I've scoured it for a few minutes over the years.(?)


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2005)

An opportunistic trawl through mine and sparrow's archives revealed these gems on a similar theme:

 Frog

 Beetle 

 Crab

If we win, we get joint authorship of the next theme


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 17, 2005)

****hiccup posting****

On Saturday I'm off on holiday for a week, so there won't be any updates to the thumbnails until I get back.

Just so y'all know.


----------



## lozmatic (Nov 18, 2005)

1. ballroom 

2. Chinese medicine 

3. Dutch train ceiling


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Frog


ahhhh


----------



## Dubber Dan (Nov 18, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Frog



I like that!!  Is is just a very young frog or is it a naturally small type?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2005)

Dubber Dan said:
			
		

> I like that!!  Is is just a very young frog or is it a naturally small type?



That's a very young frog indeed, hatched from tadpole by Fizzerbird


----------



## Derian (Nov 18, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> An opportunistic trawl through mine and sparrow's archives revealed these gems on a similar theme:
> 
> Frog
> 
> ...



Those're lovely


----------



## fuzzy22 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Something from Oxford*

Something for you to study...


----------



## e-fluent (Nov 18, 2005)

How about _*Transience*_ one month?


----------



## e-fluent (Nov 18, 2005)

http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled18eb.jpg

toilet humour


----------



## sajana (Nov 19, 2005)

e-fluent said:
			
		

> http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled18eb.jpg
> 
> toilet humour




there seems to be a problem with the url.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, I lied, two more

Packhorse bridge 

Cairn


----------



## Random One (Nov 20, 2005)

third entry:

 Candles


----------



## elliot (Nov 20, 2005)

elliot said:
			
		

> maybz a bit obvious, but drips



here's my other two entries..

camden hair 

the ultimate buzz 

 e


----------



## z3rogravity (Nov 21, 2005)

*--'All in the detail'--*

Submissions for NOV Photo Comp. --'All in the detail'--

Eunice: http://www.deviantart.com/view/24465959/

Steven: http://www.deviantart.com/view/12043527/

Muriel: http://www.deviantart.com/view/1244286/


----------



## Derian (Nov 21, 2005)

z3rogravity said:
			
		

> Submissions for NOV Photo Comp. --'All in the detail'--
> 
> Eunice: http://www.deviantart.com/view/24465959/
> 
> ...



Fabulous pics


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

z3rogravity said:
			
		

> Submissions for NOV Photo Comp. --'All in the detail'--



skills...but you have read the DeviantFAQs haven't you?   even on Deviant that's SPAMMING...so fuckoff!  .... boskysquelch...pageviews count for fuck all twat!


----------



## Derian (Nov 21, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> skills...but you have read the DeviantFAQs haven't you?   even on Deviant that's SPAMMING...so fuckoff!  .... boskysquelch...pageviews count for fuck all twat!



Don't you like the pics squelch ???


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> skills...but you have read the DeviantFAQs haven't you?   even on Deviant that's SPAMMING...so fuckoff!  .... boskysquelch...pageviews count for fuck all twat!


how come it's spamming?


----------



## Derian (Nov 21, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> how come it's spamming?



Notice that it was (a) z3rogravity's first post (b) the prints are for sale

I don't think it's entirely innocent ... but I'm not an expert in spamming.

Hopefully squelch reported the post?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> Notice that it was (a) z3rogravity's first post (b) the prints are for sale
> 
> I don't think it's entirely innocent ... but I'm not an expert in spamming.
> 
> Hopefully squelch reported the post?


Didn't realise they were for sale. Not very quick am I!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> Don't you like the pics squelch ???





dunno...well I saw one briefly then went to the Homepage...saw their page count and thought what a sodding DEVIANT ART SPAMMER...which when he/she looks at their FAQs he/she will find out that is exactly what they are...a DEVIANT ART SPAMMER called z3rogrvity who has probably very LITLE respect for the creators of DeviantArt,com...now I wonder if this will turn up in z3rogravity's Google profile for his/her DeviantArt.com references?  


tbh I was kinda_kinder to Firky/All The Worlds A Squirtrel...  ...a bit!  


Talk to phae or blackice or even suzi9mm about it if you like z3rogravity... I'm sure they'll put you right.They are there to Help.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> Notice that it was (a) z3rogravity's first post (b) the prints are for sale
> 
> I don't think it's entirely innocent ... but I'm not an expert in spamming.
> 
> Hopefully squelch reported the post?



Me a tell tale?

moi????


not I!!!!


I will let it ride and allow someone else the pleasure...SPUUUUMMING TWAT z3rogravity!!!!!!!!


talked to anyone on DeviantArt about it yet...SPAMMER!!!


----------



## Derian (Nov 21, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> dunno...well I saw one briefly then went to the Homepage...saw their page count and thought what a sodding DEVIANT ART SPAMMER...which when he/she looks at their FAQs he/she will find out that is exactly what they are...a DEVIANT ART SPAMMER called z3rogrvity who has probably very LITLE respect for the creators of DeviantArt,com...now I wonder if this will turn up in z3rogravity's Google profile for his/her DeviantArt.com references?
> 
> 
> tbh I was kinda_kinder to Firky/All The Worlds A Squirtrel...  ...a bit!
> ...



They are great pics but I didn't buy any of 'em !!!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2005)

Personally I have no particular problem with it, but I'm not too keen on the derail. If you think it's an issue then like most things competition-related, let someone else decide, but in the meantime please can we ignore it instead of dragging this out all over the topic?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Personally I have no particular problem with it, but aren't too keen on the derail. Like most things competition-related, let someone else decide, but in the meantime please can we ignore it instead of dragging this out all over the topic?



Are you a member of DeviantArt?

I am.

He is seriously in the wrong.

By all means report my posts.

People who "care" about DeviantArt take this very seriously.

Don't be fooled by my twatyness.

It is purposeful.

Others will see and know about it and do something about it.

Urban is not here for Deviant and Deviant is not there for Urban.

Bang Out of Order!

SPAMMER!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> They are great pics but I didn't buy any of 'em !!!



DO NOT GIVE HIM ANY PAGES VIEWS!!!..ffs!....when Deviant finds out what he's doing he won't be selling any either!!!!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2005)

No, never used it - you might be right, I have no idea. Please, by all means report it to a mod or do whatever you like, but I think we've had *more than enough* posts about it on the comp thread for now.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd suggest that the way that z3rogravity's selection of images have been posted here are not in the spirit of this competition, and the fact they're being offered for sale makes them even less so.

May I suggest that he/she is scrubbed from the competition and maybe some kind of 'minimum post rule' introduced to ensure that we don't get others doing the same thing.

Just some suggestions, like.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2005)

Fair enough - in that case, and since they're not in the thumbnails yet, can we scrub everything from the post in question (#205?) onwards?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Fair enough - in that case, and since they're not in the thumbnails yet, can we scrub everything from the post in question (#205?) onwards?




But then it would get away with it on Devaint.."damn yow"! 


Abuse of Account Pageviews tracking
For purely statistical reasons deviantART tracks the total number of views, or visits, which each and every deviant's userpage receives and displays this number as a statistic upon the relevant page along with other statistical information such as the current number of deviations submitted, deviantion comments given, and total number of forum posts.

Despite the relative unimportance of the Pageviews statistic it is considered an abuse or exploit to use artificial means to increase it. The use of scripts, refreshes, bots, and other fradulent means of artificially inflating your total number of Userpage pageviews is considered to be punishable by administrative action.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2005)

these are mine for this one thoguh i'm undecided as to which one i'll enter last



 

They are always behind you...



 

Where's my son?

then it's a toss up between 



 

Desert Moon 


and this one 

of a percussion grenade going off (the joy's of bursting) 



 

Soundbomb Goes Boom


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Soundbomb Goes Boom


Love that last one!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 22, 2005)

My final picture here ropes and floats 

Hocus


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 22, 2005)

oooh look at that sun. I miss the sun. very nice.


----------



## Pip (Nov 23, 2005)

Allow me to submit the first picture I took with my new camera, when I was playing with macro mode.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/kkauffman/GARDEN21STSEPThydra.jpg (sorry, I don't know how to turn a word into a link).
There seems to be a lot of flower photos, and they're all so nice!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 23, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Desert Moon
> 
> 
> and this one
> ...



i think i''l enter soundbomb goes boom rather than desert moon then


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 23, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Allow me to submit the first picture I took with my new camera, when I was playing with macro mode.
> 
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/kkauffman/GARDEN21STSEPThydra.jpg (sorry, I don't know how to turn a word into a link).
> There seems to be a lot of flower photos, and they're all so nice!




very nice like the reds in the shot 

btw to turn a word into a link you need to do this {url=www.yourlinkhere.com}your word here{/url}

replace the curly quotes with bracket quotes these ones [ ]


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that the way that z3rogravity's selection of images have been posted here are not in the spirit of this competition, and the fact they're being offered for sale makes them even less so.



ttp://z3rogravity.deviantart.com/

not a bad gallery... lots of immaculate and attractive models


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> tbh I was kinda_kinder to Firky/All The Worlds A Squirtrel...  ...a bit!
> 
> 
> Talk to phae or blackice or even suzi9mm about it if you like z3rogravity... I'm sure they'll put you right.They are there to Help.



nm..... i'm reading this thread in reverse order... right to left  

yeh' defo DA spammer.. and I didnt spam, I just hotlinked from my account - which is   a big taboooo

why do all hte admins live in portsmouth? i've got pubes older than some of them... they proper 'ate me 

"how can that skinny northern twat win two da awards thingies and my poetry never gets a mention?"..... cos its shit, pet!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 24, 2005)

My final entry; not sure I'll manage any new shots this week so sadly this one's from the archive (the other two were taken especially):

Listening In

(cropped, levels, sharpened)


----------



## snadge (Nov 24, 2005)

my third entry


----------



## alef (Nov 24, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> My final entry; not sure I'll manage any new shots this week so sadly this one's from the archive (the other two were taken especially):
> 
> Listening In
> 
> (cropped, levels, sharpened)



I like the duck! Quite a funny position, plenty of detail, especially the viens in the foot and the ring "bracelet".


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2005)

ninjaboy is a muckle puff


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2005)

I took one today I really wish I'd entered instead now, but don't think I should change it. I'll post it in the critique thread when I get home.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I took one today I really wish I'd entered instead now, but don't think I should change it. I'll post it in the critique thread when I get home.


I've got your lovely toasty fire as my wallpaper.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I've got your lovely toasty fire as my wallpaper.


Ace! Here we go: Not An Entry! (not managed to colour profile it, it seems)


----------



## z3rogravity (Nov 25, 2005)

*Deviantart*

Guys I'm really surprise, I simply wanted to enter the competition since I'm located around Brixton I was curious about the site, not trying to sell anything - Well it was my first post and it'll be my last. 

Didn't know the site, I thought I could benefit from comments and criticism as I am starting in photography but i can see that many people just like to attack others. Not my kinda stuff.

All the best to all - sorry If I offended anyone.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not a guy!!!


----------



## z3rogravity (Nov 25, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> skills...but you have read the DeviantFAQs haven't you?   even on Deviant that's SPAMMING...so fuckoff!  .... boskysquelch...pageviews count for fuck all twat!



I didn't intend to spam at all - It was my 1st post and I saw that the only way to submit pics was to post the link ....


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2005)

spammer and spade


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

*DevFAQs* mate...seriously if you want to play here just use your other website to Hotlink(no greater than 60k(UrbanFAQs) or leave links...I have seen it   


...*Devaint* make the rules not Urban with regards to *Hotlinking/Links to Deviant *if you see what I mean.,,,not so long ago that(how i reacted) is how Deviants used to react to other Deviants even within Their 0wn Site if you showed Links... they do trash accounts occasionally for people leaving Links on  other sites too...hence the quote about Page Views(from Deviant)....honestly!


If you want to play here....as I say...you are perfectly welcome...don't take what* I *say as the norm or as Rule setting...feel free to contribute.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> spammer and spade



and there was me being all nice....  


(*)(*)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 25, 2005)

This is probably my favourite of the photos I've taken to date, of one of my loveliest roses. I associate it obscurely with some writings by Robert Graves.

Penelope


----------



## Addy (Nov 26, 2005)

Number 2


----------



## Addy (Nov 26, 2005)

3. mwah


----------



## girasol (Nov 26, 2005)

Magnetix


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 26, 2005)

Last one: Fish


----------



## Random One (Nov 26, 2005)

i like that its like a painting


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 26, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> i like that its like a painting


 I thought that too. I'd like to claim that it was intentional, but it was just a lucky accident.


----------



## exosculate (Nov 26, 2005)

Here are my entries

Entry 1 - Valve Springs 

Entry 2 - Craters 

Entry 3 - Snakes & Ladders


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Here are my entries
> 
> Entry 1 - Valve Springs


Where's that? I think I know _what_ it is...


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 27, 2005)

.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 27, 2005)

118 entries so far. Is that a record? I suspect so. I'll update the thumbnails at some point today.

Sooooo, shall I put z3rogravity's entries on the thumbnails page? I'd be tempted to say yes, and if people aren't happy with it, they don't have to vote for them. Then the photos can at least be judged on artistic merit, rather than on the faqs of another website. What do people reckon?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 27, 2005)

a people::: nah tell him to piss offf!    


*"Then the photos can at least be judged on artistic merit, rather than on the faqs of another website."*

yeah right!...nothing to with contribution of the community of a site/any site???...bravo!!!...shall I give some of my mates a call?..some more Deviants maybe...they are plenty more skilled wankers over there who would be very happy to share their work... or scour the web for more artistically minded people to up the ante in artistic contribution and then they can start posting _meritously_?

There's a really kewl doood on Deviant at this very moment...posting thorough choice erection shots with buff boys in bedroom scenes...you can see razor sharp pubes and veins...stunning detail...shall I ask him to come over to contribute for this comp????


Nowt personal Hiccup...only in response to your words


...I've looked around...he's a plonker as far as I can see...takes one to know one...and thaaaaat!.....making loads of effort to get in with people from Brixton here isn't he?????? But I've sure in the fullness of time he'll be stonking along to Offline like the reast of 'em?:??!!!! 


But do what you want *people*.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 27, 2005)

Have another thing people to consider :::


# Status: Official Beta Tester
# Deviations: 79
# Scraps: 3
# Prints: 3
# *Deviation Comments: 9*
# *Deviant Comments: 8*
# *Deviant Comments Received: 49*
# News Comments: 0
*# Forum Posts: 0*
# Journal Entries: 10
# Shouts: 0
# Favourites: 72


against 4k of page views???

MINE


# Status: Member
# Deviations: 14
# Scraps: 1
# Deviation Comments: 267
# Deviant Comments: 229
# Deviant Comments Received: 190
# News Comments: 51
# Forum Posts: 50
# Journal Entries: 1
# Shouts: 0
# Favourites: 39


against 1.5k


I could be a cunt and get him Banned from there...but I won't...let him prove himself here eh? I look forward to his contribution.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 27, 2005)

Rare as it is i agree with squelch.  

They are great shots but are commercial shots for sale which have been linked to a site which specifically bans hotlinking to it in this manner, especailly when attempting to via for goods.

This poster has yet to contribute anything else to the board other than this apperent spam.  To claim they were unaware of the Deviant Art rules is nonsense as they will have had to read them before siging up for a print account.  If they haven't then i'm afriad that's there look out.

I know the spirt of openess and fairness suggests that this person should be allow to enter however I beleive it's that which is being taken advantage of.


----------



## snadge (Nov 27, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Rare as it is i agree with squelch.
> 
> They are great shots but are commercial shots for sale which have been linked to a site which specifically bans hotlinking to it in this manner, especailly when attempting to via for goods.
> 
> ...



I agree, they haven't contributed to the boards at all, fair enough the pictures are excellent but the poster is only a member of these boards in registration only, s/he has had pleny of opportunity to join in other threads


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 27, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Rare as it is i agree with squelch.



You calling me a "plonker"?


----------



## lozmatic (Nov 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Here are my entries
> 
> Entry 3 - Snakes & Ladders



This one is exceptional!


----------



## lozmatic (Nov 27, 2005)

Can we have a separate discussion about allleged Deviantart Terms of Service abuses?

Just to keep this one focused on its original topic.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 27, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> You calling me a "plonker"?



no 

you know my feelings towards you/your opinions in general are less than favourable, however i thought we'd previuosly agree that this thread (photo comps in general) were not the place for airing such linen.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 27, 2005)

lozmatic said:
			
		

> Can we have a separate discussion about allleged Deviantart Terms of Service abuses?
> 
> Just to keep this one focused on its original topic.


erm this is entirely relevant to the original topic as the person being discussed may or may not have the entry anulled by virtue of their actions, appropreateness and therefore it is entirely on topic.  have you something to contribute as to whether the entries should or should not be allowed?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 27, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm this is entirely relevant to the original topic as the person being discussed may or may not have the entry anulled by virtue of their actions, appropreateness and therefore it is entirely on topic.  have you something to contribute as to whether the entries should or should not be allowed?


And one that's already taken up over two pages of the topic  

Editor has suggested what we do, and the user has already effectively withdrawn, so let's *not include them this time* and forget about it. I've found the whole affair quite ridiculous to be honest - I could have hosted them for him and then who could complain? - but let's finish it please without any more drawn-out hyperbole.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 27, 2005)

*ha! HA!ha!*




			
				mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> - I could have hosted them for him and then who could complain?



He does have his work separately hosted already...already..  

He's a fkkn DevSpammer!  ,,,firky was right...he's digging himself a hole! 


GLC.... it was a _joke_...LOL! 


Piss off Loz...you do the same wiv your Flckr account...or what ever you use!  ,,,....what *your* Dev name? OR have you started that thread yet?....that'll go far!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 27, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> And one that's already taken up over two pages of the topic
> 
> Editor has suggested what we do, and the user has already effectively withdrawn, so let's *not include them this time* and forget about it. I've found the whole affair quite ridiculous to be honest - I could have hosted them for him and then who could complain? - but let's finish it please without any more drawn-out hyperbole.



what part of this do you not get... (bit in bold for refference?)





			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> 118 entries so far. Is that a record? I suspect so. I'll update the thumbnails at some point today.
> 
> *Sooooo, shall I put z3rogravity's entries on the thumbnails page? I*'d be tempted to say yes, and if people aren't happy with it, they don't have to vote for them. Then the photos can at least be judged on artistic merit, rather than on the faqs of another website. What do people reckon?



therefore it can't be on your say so but has to be discussed with everyone... unless you making arbitary descsions about the photo comp is the way forward for the whole of urban.  

instead of your pointless posts which serve only to lengthen the page whilst making these proclimation descions.  

and yes you could have hosted them or i could have but then it wouldn't have been the point of the spam would it as it wouldn't have directed users to a page to boost some one's viewing figures in an attempt to higer prioritise their works for sale....

as you said you don't understand so why not let those of us who do understand what went on here have the benifit of the doubt... rather than you attempts to stifle debate...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 27, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> GLC.... it was a _joke_...LOL!




sorry but i have learned that i cannot laugh and joke around with you


----------



## exosculate (Nov 27, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I'm not a guy!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

>



I'm a _quimp cuffen_!


----------



## exosculate (Nov 27, 2005)

z3rogravity said:
			
		

> Submissions for NOV Photo Comp. --'All in the detail'--
> 
> Eunice: http://www.deviantart.com/view/24465959/
> 
> ...




They look like Athena pictures or what have you. I wouldn't vote for them anyway. They are the antithesis of good photography in my book.


----------



## exosculate (Nov 27, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I'm a _quimp cuffen_!




Eh?


----------



## exosculate (Nov 27, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Where's that? I think I know _what_ it is...




Its an old radio valve


----------



## exosculate (Nov 27, 2005)

lozmatic said:
			
		

> This one is exceptional!




Thanks loz!


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They look like Athena pictures or what have you. I wouldn't vote for them anyway. They are the antithesis of good photography in my book.


Although technically well executed, they're very contrived. Not my thing at all.


----------



## exosculate (Nov 27, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Although technically well executed, they're very contrived. Not my thing at all.




Thats exactly it - technically good - creatively bad.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 27, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> instead of your pointless posts which serve only to lengthen the page whilst making these proclimation descions.
> 
> as you said you don't understand so why not let those of us who do understand what went on here have the benifit of the doubt..


  

Sure - I'll keep my off-topic and pointless points to myself after this so you can use the valuable space I've vacated to continue prolonging this _most _important issue with your genuinely infuriating, patronising _shite_. See yer.


----------



## blackadder (Nov 27, 2005)

My first entry.

Looking out, seeing in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2005)

My third entry:
starfish 
(levels tweaked and slight sharpening)


----------



## Firky (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I sent Zero a PM on DA saying, don't spam - contribute. He denied that he had ever been on U75's forums.

Why would he lie? Cos he's a spammer.... trying to get more views on DA.




> ----------
> z3rogravity said the following:
> 
> I think you should gather better info - I've never been on Urban75's forum....
> ----------



edit to add: 

Oops sorry, there was another one:



> I did enter the competition, almost didn't remember - but I had absolutely no intention to spam I wanted to test my pictures out and discover the kind of feedback I would get, I was after comments and criticism in order to progress as I am starting in photography...
> 
> To label me a spammer is really wrong as I simply wanted to enter the competition. I wanted to send my pictures out but the site required that users sent links in order to participate.
> 
> Ps: My english is not the best - I'm french...



I wouldn't enter him because of the contribution thing, no one reads the deviantart small print. I certainly didn't. 

Now if anyone would like to buy a print off my account, (two DD awards) send a SAE to.....


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 27, 2005)

My second entry....
Butterfly 
(cropped very slightly. Photographed during the summer on a verge near the M4)

and my third....
Mountain stream
(cropped even more slightly, and taken the other day in the Elan valley, Wales)


----------



## lozmatic (Nov 27, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Piss off Loz...you do the same wiv your Flckr account...or what ever you use!  ,,,....what *your* Dev name? OR have you started that thread yet?....that'll go far!



Yep, I share my pics... and that involves linking to them. People go see them and if they can be bothered they leave a comment - here or there. In other words, fairly normal behaviour on the net.

What is out of context (and a bit annoying) is that this thread has turned into a discussion about violations of the terms and conditions on another site. 

I'm not posting a link to my Deviantart pics or I risk the firing squad, it seems.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, the feeling seems to be not to include the pics under discussion, so I won't. If z3rogravity has a problem with it, they can start another, separate thread about it.

Didn't get round to the thumbs yesterday due to some urgent getting drunk business I had to attend to, but I'll sort them tonight.


----------



## zcat (Nov 28, 2005)

*what a wast of space*

Squelch has posted at least 15 times on this thread over the devient bollocks 
I thought this thread was about photos (first time ive entered ) not the usual gossip and rants and there must be lots of posts in reply to him/her too. 2 pages on it more like 4 or 5 and now im adding to it as well   
next time / month can we just have the photos? I would like to see art, creativity and photos not have to trawl thru somones moaning and bitching about somone else who isnt worth it
thanks

ps can you post up the link to thumnail gallery again with all these pages ive compleatly lost it thanks hiccup great job


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> ps can you post up the link to thumnail gallery again with all these pages ive compleatly lost it thanks hiccup great job


 It's at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It's at the bottom of the OP.



It is indeed. 

http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/nov05/nov.htm


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 28, 2005)

*y4wN*


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 28, 2005)

here's my 2nd entry 
vulpes vulpes 

for some reason my 1st

dryad 

 isn't on the thumbnail thingy 



3rd entry 

the brothers


----------



## Firky (Nov 28, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> It is indeed.
> 
> http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/nov05/nov.htm



Come on, man! You've had your holiday now update


----------



## Firky (Nov 28, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> dryad
> 
> isn't on the thumbnail thingy



that looks rather vaginal


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Come on, man! You've had your holiday now update



Soon come, soon come.


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 28, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> that looks rather vaginal



a dryad is a tree nymph  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dryad

the tree looked very vaginal and the other tree looked kind of, er, excited so I captured the moment, as you do


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2005)

121 entries so far


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2005)

e-fluent said:
			
		

> http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled18eb.jpg
> 
> toilet humour



This linky no worky.


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 28, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 121 entries so far




where's mine?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> where's mine?



They are there, rows 22, 30 and 31. You might need to refresh the page.


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 28, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> They are there, rows 22, 30 and 31. You might need to refresh the page.




They're there now
thank you


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2005)

nice one hiccup


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> a dryad is a tree nymph
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dryad
> 
> the tree looked very vaginal and the other tree looked kind of, er, excited so I captured the moment, as you do



I never knew that 

good title then.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 29, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 121 entries so far



Link not working - is it me?

KoD


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2005)

he may have exceed"ed" his bandwidth. 

which he hasn't!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2005)

KeeperofDragons said:
			
		

> Link not working - is it me?
> 
> KoD



Hmmm, it does seem to be broke doesn't it? 

I think it's a problem with one & one (my hosts) as I can't actually log in to check how much bandwidth I've been going through. I doubt it's a bandwidth thing though, I get 10Gb/month, and the whole page is only 1.5Mb. If it's still not working in the morning I'll call them up.



EDIT: managed to check, and still got plenty of bandwidth left. Weird. Hopefully it'll fix itself, cos I'm off out shortly.


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2005)

'tis broke here too... maybe the servers broke? http://212.227.109.205 dead as a doornail

ja! proper fucked.

edit to add:

error 500: Interner Serverfehler
Das angegebene Skript konnte nicht fehlerfrei ausgeführt werden!


----------



## foamy (Nov 29, 2005)

my first:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/BilbaoRadioMast.jpg

taken in bilbao in july


----------



## foamy (Nov 29, 2005)

and my second:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/GlassFlowersInGlassHouses.jpg 

taken in kew gardens in september, have fiddled with it a bit cos the scanner makes it all dark


the original photo looks gorgeous, very rich, vivid colours but somehow technology is failing me and through scanning etc it looks dull and grey. damn macines. they were meant to be our faithful servants!


----------



## e-fluent (Nov 29, 2005)

This is attention to detail because if you look closer there is also a story that you can read.

*graffiti*
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3867/writingonthewalbig2ez.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> 'tis broke here too... maybe the servers broke? http://212.227.109.205 dead as a doornail
> 
> ja! proper fucked.
> 
> ...



Seems to be working now. *shrugs*


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Seems to be working now. *shrugs*






```
error 500: Interner Serverfehler

Das angegebene Skript konnte nicht fehlerfrei ausgeführt werden!
```

za'll forign to meh!


----------



## deep_thought (Nov 29, 2005)

hope its not too late to enter? i was reading the thread and thought i'd enter these two pics. i think they fit the theme. both cropped and levels slightly altered.

robot cat selling
the detail is supposed to be the graffiti, the cigarette, the peeling paint.. i dunno   i tried.

jumpers for goal posts
the blurry patches on this are rain drops on a car windscreen.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2005)

love them both...and the camera...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 29, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Hmmm, it does seem to be broke doesn't it?
> 
> I think it's a problem with one & one (my hosts) as I can't actually log in to check how much bandwidth I've been going through. I doubt it's a bandwidth thing though, I get 10Gb/month, and the whole page is only 1.5Mb. If it's still not working in the morning I'll call them up.
> 
> ...



If it's any help when I try the link I get:~

/u75/nov05/nov.htm cannot be found. Please check the location and try again

KoD


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmmm. This link:

http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/nov05/nov.htm

works fine for me on both my computers now. And I cleared my cache and everything. Maybe try refreshing or something? If that doesn't work, ummm, I'll think about it tomorrow.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

works now


----------



## wiskey (Nov 30, 2005)

my third entry busy bee

seems to be a popular topic. i was hoping to take my final shot especially for the topic but hospital blew that one so i'm entering one i think i've submitted before for something else.


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2005)

there's loads of entries..... gonna take a good flick tonight


----------



## deep_thought (Nov 30, 2005)

dirty ash tray this is my third entry. very imaginative  

cropped (badly) and levels adjusted.


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 30, 2005)

I just saw a wicked idea for one but all my entries are used up

In a local massage parlour window they have a sign saying STAFF WANTED
and then underneath, in small letters, is written VARIOUS POSITIONS AVAILABLE 

 

I'm off there tomorrow morning with my camera anyway


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 30, 2005)

Is it the end of the month already?

Last entry Rose


----------



## foamy (Nov 30, 2005)

My third and final entry:

portland bill 

Close up of the lighthouse glass reflectors on portland.

(in order to find this photo i just had to tear the house apart, unpack boxes from moving house 4 months ago and then got distracted into carpeting my studio.... bu here it is  )


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2005)

129 entries so far

I nominate anyone but me to do all the adding up.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I nominate anyone but me to do all the adding up.



Thatz alef's job innit!


----------



## what (Nov 30, 2005)

entry 1 blackburn road http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/35544475/in/set-786403/

entry 2 hampstead cemetry summer http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/33879648/in/set-751107/

entry 3 hampstead cemetry winter http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/65161164/in/set-751107/


----------



## Random One (Nov 30, 2005)

what said:
			
		

> entry 1 blackburn road http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/35544475/in/set-786403/
> 
> entry 2 hampstead cemetry summer http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/33879648/in/set-751107/
> 
> entry 3 hampstead cemetry winter http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/65161164/in/set-751107/


 really like the 3rd one...has a magical secret garden feel about it! very xmassy


----------



## lozmatic (Nov 30, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> really like the 3rd one...has a magical secret garden feel about it! very xmassy



Agreed!

First one is class too. The complete opposite, in fact. No detail.


----------



## exosculate (Nov 30, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I just saw a wicked idea for one but all my entries are used up
> 
> In a local massage parlour window they have a sign saying STAFF WANTED
> and then underneath, in small letters, is written VARIOUS POSITIONS AVAILABLE
> ...




Sounds most excellent.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 30, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 129 entries so far
> 
> I nominate anyone but me to do all the adding up.


I'll do it again if noone else has a sudden and overwhelming urge


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

grrnfinchmurder


----------



## blackadder (Nov 30, 2005)

My 2nd entry is

Air traffic


----------



## blackadder (Nov 30, 2005)

My 3rd entry is

T.Rex in Cumbria


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> T.Rex in Cumbria


that's cool!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I suppose *entries are now closed* - *begin your voting!*

I'll try to do that Excel vote count gubbins from last month again as it goes along - easier that way. I'll vote myself tomorrow as I need to sleep right now and it wouldn't be fair to rush looking at them all. Maybe I should have picked a harder theme, like "_Rockall Living_"


----------



## blackadder (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I'm voting for the pics I interpurt to be on topic, all the macro shots didn't fit the objective in my opinion, so here goes!

Number1. Supermarket spikes

alef.   Because I have never noticed these pidgeon spikes before, one has to look closely to see them, which fits the theme perfectly.


Number2 Listening In

mauvais mangue  Because of the ring around the leg, one would have to look closley to differenciate a wild bird, to a tracked bird.

Number3 Valve Springs

exosculate   Because, one would have to take close attention to a cooled light bulb, to actualy see how much work goes into making them.


Good luck all.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 1, 2005)

My choices are:

First
Felicia  - Moist and Glowing  - Bernie Gunther

Second
Listening in -Mauvais Manque

Third 
Busy Bee - wiskey

It is getting progressively harder to judge the contest; the pictures all all of a high standard and the number of entries is so large these days.  That is of course a good thing.

There were many other pictures that were as good as these and perhaps better composed or had more atmospheric colour but did not exemplify 'detail'.   I think the test is: could someone guess the set title from looking at the picture?

Hocus


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm a bit confused by some of the more wonderful photos as to whether they're photos of other artist's paintings 

can anyone please clarify which photos are shots of paintings or other works of art not created by the photographer? 

ta


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 1, 2005)

Ballroom - Lozmatic
Blackburn Road - What
A door, bin and bag - Robster970


----------



## snadge (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm gonna vote tonight, I need to take my time as there are a lot of excellent entries.

Louloubelle, my three are actual photographs of the objects, hope that helps, I'm not really sure what you mean


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 1, 2005)

1. Third Entry - snadge
2. Valve Springs - exosculate
3. Mardi Gras crowd - alef


----------



## Random One (Dec 1, 2005)

1. weeds Vs bricks- Firky
2. Bilbao Radio Mast- foamy
3. Hamstead cemetry winter- what


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 1, 2005)

I was more asking about firky's photos

they're incredible but I wasn't sure if they were his own art, someone else's art or just stuff he photorgaphed


----------



## what (Dec 1, 2005)

This is really hard this month there are so many great shots. Could list 10 or 20.

1. deep_thought           jumpers for goal posts
2. elliot                       drips
3. 5T3R30TYP3             picture 2


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2005)

Are all the thumbnails up?  
There were a few entries last night that don't seem to be on there...




			
				blackadder said:
			
		

> My 2nd entry is
> 
> Air traffic






			
				squelch said:
			
		

> grrnfinchmurder


----------



## jodal (Dec 1, 2005)

1. hampsted cemetary winter - what
2. a door, bin and bag - Robster970
3. One - chooch


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Are all the thumbnails up?
> There were a few entries last night that don't seem to be on there...



dunt wurry..  

neither's my Deviant!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> neither's my Deviant!!


a_tear? About 1/2 way down the thumbnails page (1st column) 

Blackadder's last 2 are pretty good though


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I was more asking about firky's photos
> 
> they're incredible but I wasn't sure if they were his own art, someone else's art or just stuff he photorgaphed



nah they're my photos of just stuff you find on the ground, nothing setup. just walking around looking for the interesting.

one was just an old chimney with weeds growing on it. the other was smashed car windscreen at portsmouth harbour, and the final one is spilt paint in a builder's yard.

thankyou for the nice words!


----------



## deep_thought (Dec 1, 2005)

1 - ill-informed - butterfly

2 - blackadder - t-rex in cumbria

3 - firky - conflict


was hard to decide which i like best because they are so different.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2005)

1) Berryberry - franklin1777
2) 2- Lamp - marts69
3) PICTURE TWO - 5T3R30TYP3

_PICTURE TWO - 5T3R30TYP3 Vs Beetle - Crispy on 3rd. 
When with 5T3R30TYP3 as it got a kind of softness to the image. _


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

*1] 5T3R30TYP3 - Picture One*

Like I said earlier, this one is thooper! Looks dreamlike and hazy, like the way the sun is shinging through the leaves and the washed out colours. I also like the subject, what appears to be a meadow on the fridges of a town. My favourite part along with the grass is the street light you can just make out, like the tree 'tis standing on its own. Everything feels empty about it, as if it is not in use. Sorta like a ghost town. Probably reading far too much into this pic. 

*2] dyslexic1 - Unamed as yet! *

Worm casts, casting shadows... thought that was a clever idea. Plenty of texture, and I like the way the the worm casts seem to gather momentum towards the top right of the picture, and the angle it is shot at.

*3] thedyslexic1 - Goblin*

This one made me smile! That is why I like it, the photo is a bit too orange on my monitor, and I hate wood panneling (so seventies  ) but I think this is one of the few pics in all the thumbnails which is *really* in the detail. How many people would of noticed that, I wonder? 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Other mentions, NOT VOTES!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*Paul Russel -  Relegious pic*. 

Same with 'The Goblin', I think this is one of the few that captures the topic. Your candid shots are bladdy ace, makes me wonder if you're MI5, a stalker, and quick on the draw... or just patient 

*Chriswill - Odd Man Out*

BRIGHT!!! I like all the different poses and body language going on, and the odd one out seems pissed off! Good observation.

*exosculate - Snakes and Ladders*

I nearly voted for this one but didn't because it looks setup (is it?), nice shot all the same!

*deep_thought - robot cat selling*

Class, but I don't think it fits in with the theme, it is a very surreal thing to witness, and the backdrop, the bloke's clothes and what he is doing make it a class photo. Where was it taken? Eastern Europe somewhere?

*what - blackburn road*

Nice simple clean lines and contrast. Just the way I like it.


----------



## girasol (Dec 1, 2005)

My vote:

1)Listening in - mauvais mangue

2)third entry (purple fringe) -snadge 

3)Goblin - thedyslexic1



I agree with Firky about the Goblin, seems to fit the theme very well, and you only realise what it's about if you look carefully (although the title gives it away too   )


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> grrnfinchmurder



Ragh! Just noticed thisun.... nice pic, but it wouldn't of made it cos its you


----------



## Dubber Dan (Dec 1, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Are all the thumbnails up?
> There were a few entries last night that don't seem to be on there...


Luckily I noticed this before casting my votes from the thumbnails page!  Gonna have to have a longer think and vote later...


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> ... nice pic, but it wouldn't of made it cos its you



I did have another but found myself talking to a very nice young lady in Kansas...almost invited you...but dint!!!!


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 1, 2005)

Tricky this month...

1) picture two - 5T3R30TYP3
2) light on the deck - tank girl
3) dutch train ceiling - iozmatic


----------



## perplexis (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I've never voted on one of these before. So many amazing pics to choose from. After long deliberation:
1. Portland Bill- foamy
2. You are beautiful- firky
3. Valve springs- exosculate
And sorry to the many others that probably deserved my vote.


----------



## deep_thought (Dec 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> *deep_thought - robot cat selling*
> 
> Class, but I don't think it fits in with the theme, it is a very surreal thing to witness, and the backdrop, the bloke's clothes and what he is doing make it a class photo. Where was it taken? Eastern Europe somewhere?



Venice.
Its a strange theme. Hard to know what fits and what doesn't. 

Can i ask did you photoshop your entries? and if so what did you do? The colours are dope


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2005)

Blimey that wasn't easy, wish I could've picked 7 or 8:

1) thedyslexic1 - Unamed as yet!
2) Firky - conflict
3) Goblin - thedyslexic1

(If I had those extra votes would’ve picked: Fire, PICTURE TWO, little tree, Listening In and T.Rex in Cumbria)


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

deep_thought said:
			
		

> Venice.
> Can i ask did you photoshop your entries? and if so what did you do? The colours are dope



Yup, just duplicated the layer / multiply at about 33% / flatten / and ajusted the curves / cropped / saved for web. 

For 'You are Beautiful', I used a maglite too


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2005)

My votes:

1. PICTURE TWO - 5T3R3OTYP3
2. Drips - Elliot
3. Religious, London - Paul Russell

Very difficult as ever! Some other ones that really stood out for me: Unnamed as yet (thedyslexic1), Fluffy the Feral Cat (sovietpop), Supermarket Spikes (alef), Scrapping the ceiling (sovietpop), I just gotta be me (hiccup) and Robot Cat Selling (deep_thought).

I've bollocksed it up a bit haven't I by saying voting's open before the last three were included in the thumbnails. Most seem to have noticed but in case you didn't, here they are - I suggest people who've already voted should be able amend their choices to include these if they want. Apologies, forgot all about that!




			
				squelch said:
			
		

> grrnfinchmurder






			
				blackadder said:
			
		

> My 2nd entry is Air traffic






			
				blackadder said:
			
		

> My 3rd entry is T.Rex in Cumbria


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2005)

*my votes*

1) Drips - elliot
2) Goblin - thedsylex1
3) Mardis Gras Crowd - alef

i also really like bottom of the drum - barking mad (did you do a similar one with more colours before?)


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my three votes

grrnfinchmurder - squelch

Eye Spy - Jangla

Soundbomb goes boom - GarfieldLeChat

Bloody hell that was difficult this month, it's getting harder to choose just 3

KoD


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> 3. Hamstead cemetry- what


Which one - summer or winter?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2005)

y4wn agin...so what's nxt?


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 1, 2005)

Right here are my three, very difficult to choose given the subject and the quality. I interpreted the devil in the detail as meaning somthing beautifully detailed that you might not have noticed had it not been pointed out in the photo. I think I favour patterns and symmetry and variation on those themes.

Anyway,

1) Its just gotta be me by hiccup

2) Stop and stair by Jangla

3) Eye by alef

I would also like to mention The devil is in the detail by disco dave 2000 which was close behind.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2005)

1.One

2.Night Fishing in Brazil

3.dried/pressed rose 1


I just spent half an hour listing everyone else is somesort of order too..but that twudn't be very constructive would it...so I wiped it!

Lovely effort all....now..next next next.


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 1, 2005)

was i 4th?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Are all the thumbnails up?
> There were a few entries last night that don't seem to be on there...



Apologies, I haven't been anywhere near a computer all day. I've now added the last three entries:

http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/nov05/nov.htm


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> ...I just spent half an hour listing everyone else is somesort of order too..but that twudn't be very constructive would it...so I wiped it!
> ...



Oh you big tease you.


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

Someone going to do a shout out for votes in General? I always do it


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Someone going to do a shout out for votes in General? I always do it


I would but feel too new


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I would but feel too new




n00b!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> n00b!


 that's me


----------



## bloodyhell (Dec 1, 2005)

1. November Flowers-mauvais mangue

2. conflict-Firky

3. stop and stair-Jangla


----------



## lozmatic (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are my Top 3.

1. cemetary winter - what

2. starfish - BiddlyBee

3. leaves - Dubber Dan


----------



## chriswill (Dec 1, 2005)

First : Religious III - Paul Russell

Second: Eye - Alef

Third : Drops - Elliot


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 1, 2005)

1) Picture Two - 5T3R30TYP3
2) Third Entry/Purple Fringe - snadge
3) You are Beautiful - Firky


----------



## Firky (Dec 2, 2005)

didn't mauvis add up for me last time, becuase I was banned? I Say we should nominate him the adder upper of the photies comp


----------



## JoMo1953 (Dec 2, 2005)

Great photos all of them

#1 Malta Fort Shutter - Stroober
#2 Picture 1 - 5T3R30TYP3
#3 Robot Cat Selling - deep-thought


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 2, 2005)

Is that really you mavis!!!???...good mango...not a badden to be seen.


----------



## z3rogravity (Dec 2, 2005)

*I respect your opinion...*




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> They look like Athena pictures or what have you. I wouldn't vote for them anyway. They are the antithesis of good photography in my book.



I love photography, don't do it to please others. Do it to express myself.


----------



## z3rogravity (Dec 2, 2005)

*That's your opinion...*




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> Thats exactly it - technically good - creatively bad.



I have the freedom to express myself through photography...
I''m a starting photographer - 2 years experience still learning, but loving it!!


----------



## z3rogravity (Dec 2, 2005)

*I respect your opinion...*




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Although technically well executed, they're very contrived. Not my thing at all.



I'm starting in photography and enjoying it - 2 years experience only, progressing and learning everyday....


----------



## mauvais (Dec 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> didn't mauvis add up for me last time, becuase I was banned? I Say we should nominate him the adder upper of the photies comp


I say we ban you again! Nah I'm already doing it; it's much easier to sort it as it goes along.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 2, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> 1) Drips - elliot
> 2) Goblin - thedsylex1
> 3) Mardis Gras Crowd - alef
> 
> i also really like bottom of the drum - barking mad (did you do a similar one with more colours before?)



Cheers, originally it was colour (although there wasnt much colour in it really)The one i entered was a b&w conversion.


----------



## zcat (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, so hard to decide, so many I really like, had about 15 on the short list 
and it was really closing my eyes and pointing to get 3   

vulpes vulpes      louloubelle
Rose                  sovietpop
grrnfinchmurder   squelch


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are the votes of the Barking_Mad jury.

1. Third Entry - Snadge
2. weeds vs bricks - Firky
3. gerbera - Tank Girl


----------



## snadge (Dec 2, 2005)

some great entries this month

1 tank girl / light on the deck
2 elliot/ drips
3 firky / conflict

mentios to Donkey_Oatey, Robster970, BiddlyBee and thedyslexic1


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2005)

votes -

1st: A Sticky Situation *Tricky Skills*
2nd: starfish *BiddlyBee*
3rd: drips *elliot*

lots of great entries

wiskers


----------



## exosculate (Dec 2, 2005)

z3rogravity said:
			
		

> I love photography, don't do it to please others. Do it to express myself.




Good - so do I.


----------



## exosculate (Dec 2, 2005)

z3rogravity said:
			
		

> I have the freedom to express myself through photography...
> I''m a starting photographer - 2 years experience still learning, but loving it!!




You're technically good - move away from Athena photography.


----------



## exosculate (Dec 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> *1]
> exosculate - Snakes and Ladders
> 
> I nearly voted for this one but didn't because it looks setup (is it?), nice shot all the same!
> ...


*

Not set up - as found. I never set shots up.*


----------



## exosculate (Dec 2, 2005)

I still cant make my mind up this month.


----------



## Firky (Dec 2, 2005)

Just vote, if not to just make mauvis' job a wee bit harder


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 2, 2005)

and my votes go to.....

1. Second Entry - snadge

2. A Load of Pollocks - Donkey_Oatey

3. Jacko's chimp - Addy


I enjoyed this theme, plenty of scope but difficult and a good excuse to use the 'super macro' function on the camera.


----------



## snadge (Dec 2, 2005)

anyone posted on general yet?


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142146


----------



## shave (Dec 3, 2005)

1. starfish

(I've only chosen one)


----------



## indicate (Dec 3, 2005)

1.  Picture Three - 5T3R30TYP3
2.  Odd Man Out - chriswill
3.  Listening In - mauvais mangue


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2005)

1  drips  elliott
2  goblin  thedyslexic1
3  yellow tree   biddly bee


----------



## Wookey (Dec 3, 2005)

Frosted sun
Dinner (wow!!)
I just gotta be me (but only if it's real and not 'shopped)

Marvellous entries one and all.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 3, 2005)

very hard this month
some wonderful entries, I kept changing my mind but have finally decided on these 

1. you are beautiful - firky
2. grrnfinchmurder - squelch
3. ropes and floats - hocus eye

well done everyone


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2005)

Too many good photo's   

1. Mountain stream - ill-informed
2. tracing paper flutterby - wiskey
3. drips - elliot


----------



## rowan (Dec 3, 2005)

First time voter, don't know how I've missed this up till now!   

1. I Just Gotta Be Me - hiccup
2. Goblin - thedyslexic1
3. First Entry - Iemanja

But they're ALL very good


----------



## Dubber Dan (Dec 3, 2005)

My votes are:

1 Valve springs - exosculate
2 Mirrored - skydancer
3 Mardi Gras crowd - alef


----------



## exosculate (Dec 3, 2005)

Finally I have some votes

1st - _robot cat selling_ by deep_thought

2nd - _red cars_ by Paul Russell

3rd - _You are Beautiful_ by Firky

Well done to all.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 3, 2005)

1st - Butterfly by ill-informed
2nd - T-Rex in Cumbria by Blackadder
3rd - Red Cars by Paul Russell


----------



## streeturchin (Dec 3, 2005)

1. From The Fire by mauvais mangue

2. Weathered Wood by Barking_Mad

2. Worn Shoe blues by Barking_Mad


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 3, 2005)

how hard is it to choose this month?!  I've shortlisted 12, but I'm settling on these three...

1 - drips - elliot

2 - snakes and ladders - exosculate

3 - from the fire - mauvais mangue

the others that I really liked were

tracing paper flutterby - wiskey
wheres my son - garf
eye spy - jangla
unnamed as yet - the dyslexic1
second entry - iemanja
hairy neck - tricky skills
leaves - dubber dan
goblin - thedyslexic one (that was cool  )
purple fringe - snadge


I felt I had to mention them as it was really difficult to whittle it down to 3.

not a bad shot out of all the entries, what a talented bunch we are


----------



## Random One (Dec 3, 2005)

oooooh so who has won?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 3, 2005)

Two more minutes! We might get some crazy renegade last minute voters


----------



## Random One (Dec 4, 2005)

who is it? *jumps up and down*


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, here we go!

*1st place*: Elliot's 'Drip', 18 votes
*2nd place*: 5T3R30TYP3's 'Picture Two', 11 votes
*3rd place*: Snadge's 'Purple Fringe', 10 votes

Here's the full shebang: webpage or magic Excel gubbins wooyeah

I have some exciting statistics, which I got wrong earlier:


54 people entered
135 entries were submitted
41 people have voted so far
31 of these people took part, 10 didn't
65 entries have been voted for
Personally I'm a _little _disappointed that we got more people entering than voting, but maybe they found it a bit hard to choose  

Congratulations to Elliot - theme think time I'm afraid! - and thanks to everyone else who took part, be it voting/entering/hiccup for the thumbnails too!

mm out


----------



## Random One (Dec 4, 2005)

oooh well done elliot! happy theme hunting!

it was hard to choose, so many cool pictures


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

Well done elliot...erm...but looking at his posting history he dunt tend to stick about regular...so shall We fill his PM box folks?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Well done elliot...erm...but looking at his posting history he dunt tend to stick about regular...so shall We fill his PM box folks?


  i'm game.

Nice one for all the adding & stats mauvais.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2005)

Nay probs - can't do it next time though I'm afraid, won't be here


----------



## Random One (Dec 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Nay probs - can't do it next time though I'm afraid, won't be here


 have u asked our permission for this annual leave u seem to be taking?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2005)

I may be foolish enough to volunteer....   
(don't know much about flash spreadsheets though)


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> have u asked our permission for this annual leave u seem to be taking?


Don't try and reckon with me, missy - I have the power of the numbers, and if you've ever seen Lost, you'll take that step back


----------



## Random One (Dec 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Don't try and reckon with me, missy - I have the power of the numbers, and if you've ever seen Lost, you'll take that step back


 i have no fear against the power of your numbers for they are MY numbers too!  

 and nope havent been watching lost


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2005)

elliot whhhhhooooooo?


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 4, 2005)

Well done Elliot!

BTW

"they're the just the things that you have to seek out and would otherwise miss"

In case anyone missed it, the idea behind my red cars photo was that the man's head "echoed" the cars.

two cars 

So if you missed that, it was "all in the detail".

Yeah, I know it's naff to "explain" your own photo....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 4, 2005)

Well done Elliott - and cheers for Mauvais for counting the votes. hob nobss all round etc...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2005)

well done elliott 

and mavis for the sums.

are we going to extend the dates for december as we have done in previous years. eg entries to the 2nd, voting to the 5th - so people can wake up from nye  etc?


----------



## snadge (Dec 4, 2005)

well done elliot, great photo.   

thanks for everyone that voted to take me to third  , I didn't think that one would get in the ratings cos' there was one more I entered that had more " in the detail"


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> are we going to extend the dates for december as we have done in previous years. eg entries to the 2nd, voting to the 5th - so people can wake up from nye  etc?



I reckons this'll be the apppropriate thang t'do, Hail! O Co_founder and Queenie of said popular Photie Comp.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

btw elliot's box dun't seem fullsome yet!!!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> btw elliot's box dun't seem fullsome yet!!!


I've tracked him down and emailed him


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I've tracked him down and emailed him



was his phattiness down in the hood breakin' with'is mofo bro's_Crew and ting innit?

Know whAT I'm sayin'?  

~*cue beatbox..._pppppppppft_pah_fft_dumpf_dah_pfft~pfft~badumpff_datt_datt_datt_datt_


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## what (Dec 4, 2005)

Great shot elliot congrats

thanks to mavis too


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

>



OOOOOh I jus found his Moby no.  

 NO TXTs tho'''...bwoi's txtist!!!!


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 4, 2005)

Congrats elliot and everyone else too.

Suprising given the number of entries we didnt get more people voting.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 4, 2005)

Oops, I completely forgot to vote. Sorry about that. Had a bit of a hectic weekend. Congratulations Elliot. Your shot would've definitely been in my top three.

And I'm in joint 6th! Rare company indeed


----------



## exosculate (Dec 4, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Well done Elliot!
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...




It was noted.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 4, 2005)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> Suprising given the number of entries we didnt get more people voting.



I'ts too hard to choose when there's so many entries.


----------



## exosculate (Dec 4, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I'ts too hard to choose when there's so many entries.




Paul - you don't seem to vote hardly ever. As far as I can recall.


----------



## alef (Dec 4, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I'ts too hard to choose when there's so many entries.



I'm another who is guilty of entering but not voting, for the same reason -- it takes a while to look at over 100 pictures!

What do people think of changing the competition rules to only allowing two entries per person? This forces us to be more self-selective, so hopefully fewer in the competition without any loss of standards.


----------



## exosculate (Dec 4, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Oops, I completely forgot to vote. Sorry about that. Had a bit of a hectic weekend. Congratulations Elliot. Your shot would've definitely been in my top three.
> 
> And I'm in joint 6th! Rare company indeed




What an admission - even the image host doesn't vote.  My voteless giddy aunt.


----------



## exosculate (Dec 4, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> I'm another who is guilty of entering but not voting, for the same reason -- it takes a while to look at over 100 pictures!
> 
> What do people think of changing the competition rules to only allowing two entries per person? This forces us to be more self-selective, so hopefully fewer in the competition without any loss of standards.




You too!!!!!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2005)

It'd be funny if I hadn't voted, but sadly I did   

I like having three entries each to be honest, simply for variety and that you really can't predict what people will prefer. I don't buy that it's that difficult to vote; you have three days dedicated to it and you can pick your favourites as they come in. If you have time to take part, you have time to look through a few pretty pictures.

This month has been unusual in that there've been so many entries. That's sort of what I intended when I set the theme, and sort of a bit past even that - I certainly won't complain though!


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 4, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Paul - you don't seem to vote hardly ever. As far as I can recall.



My kneejerk reaction is to deny that. But looking at the winners gallery, you're probably right.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2005)

how about changing the rules so that you're obliged to vote if you're going to enter?


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> how about changing the rules so that you're obliged to vote if you're going to enter?



I always thought that was the etiquete, if you enter your obliged to vote.

On the subject of 3 or 2 I say keep 3 it is better fro variety and different approaches.

I know it can tak a long time to look at 100 photos and to be honest sometimes i made a judgement based on the the thumbnail, perhaps a bit harsh, but the only way to look at them all. 

Plus I did notice that some pictures were huge files, which must have been painful for anybody on a slow connection. The Browser scales them down anyway so is it necessary to put up the full size photo? Not that I mind being on broadband.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2005)

Ditoo, I always felt obliged to vote if I have entered.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 4, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What an admission - even the image host doesn't vote.  My voteless giddy aunt.



Yeah, I feel a bit bad. I'll vote twice next month to make up for it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2005)

i did wonder about reducing entries but i think 3 is about right, anyway this month was probably an anomoly. 

i do agree that huge pictures annoy me and i dont bother to open them because they take ages and you dont get a sense of the image if you can only see the top left hand corner. 

i think it would be a shame if someone who didnt take the time to vote won (thats not aimed at anybody)


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2005)

pandas init, shoots and leaves


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

so it's agreed...if people don't Vote I can _abuse_ them for a month?


----------



## elliot (Dec 5, 2005)

wow!! wasn;t expecting that.. thanks everyone!

sorry I haven't been around for a few days.. I was on a road trip to the north and so missed voting 

I shall get my theme thinking hat on right after the kettle's boiled..

e


----------



## sajana (Dec 5, 2005)

congrats elliot!

i wanted to vote, but since i did not enter this time - was not motivated enough.   

the large number of enteries is just an excuse imo


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2005)

5th, were the new photo comp
 Chop Chop elliot


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't make it a Christmasy one....


----------



## elliot (Dec 5, 2005)

aaargh I'm in the middle of hell at work.. will post during my lunch break.. promise


----------



## alef (Dec 6, 2005)

elliot's drips, as well as the previous two winners, have now been added to the gallery of winners:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> elliot's drips, as well as the previous two winners, have now been added to the gallery of winners:
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html



I think it is disgusting squelch has two thumbnails in the winners gallery


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 6, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I think it is disgusting squelch has two thumbnails in the winners gallery




    0wnz_u!


----------

